# How often do you guys give treats??



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just wondering..because my little begger here, thinks that getting it everyday is a must  I try to keep it to the weekends only. Don't want him to get fat..because of LP and overall health 

He must think that I'm the biggest ego in the world, hehe..because I eat quite a lot, but he dosen't understand that he can't have mummys food  he is 5 years..and still not full, haha


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I give pieces of their regular food as treats several times a day. I just reduce the amount I feed at their meals by the amount I give as treats.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No treats here. I'm a mean mommy.  Mine can't have treats. My boy has IBD, so his tummy is like a ticking time bomb. The girls never even act like they want or need anything between meals. Chance will stand under you when he smells food. He didn't start doing that until he was put on steroid treatment. It makes them hungry. I try to keep food on his tummy at regular intervals, otherwise he gets sick. I just use his food as a 'treat.' Before they all had HGE, I used bully sticks and other chews. But none of them are big chewers, so it was a waste. For their teeth I buy those puppy toys that have the lil knobs/spikes on them. I also use the plaque spray. I don't think my troop really miss treats, though. When I used to use them, they'd mostly just hide them in their beds or somewhere. :lol:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike gets part of his food as treats, and I give both my dogs tiny treats 3 times a day.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine get tons of treats when my mom is around! They have her well trained! Otherwise they get nightly treats. Their treats are all holistic and healthy though. There main threat is this (for my cats and dogs)

PureBites® Freeze Dried Cheddar Cheese Treats

The cat version and the dog version is the exact same and since Huly goes through these to get his meds I buy the dog version (bigger bag cheaper cost)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine get snacks everyday mostly fresh fruit and veg the only treats I give these days are the ones that come in my monthly subscription from bark box


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Less treats,make dex eat,more of his kibbles so I only give a couple little star cheddar treats after he does his business outside or inside on the pad. And I give them both a treat of zukes peanut butter flag when ita before bedtime as a small treat so they can sleep  so far this routine has worked for me. KC however eats her kibbles like treats whenever she wants so she gets less and doesn't care if Dex gets a treat while she's off doing something else yay. But when it comes to giving one a bully or nylabone or pigs ears...they get jealous so I have to give two at a time of whatever but it has to be the same lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I dehydrate chicken or organ for Toby once a week to have on hand. He usually gets two small pieces a day. When he's super active he may get four or five. But they are tiny. No other treats here. Mister sensitive tummy can't handle treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My crew get Bully sticks, rabbit ears and raw meaty bones to chew ... 

Also dried liver, beef jerky sticks, lamb lites & chicken wing tips! 

They don't get something every day - I'd say every 2 or 3 days


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhh...he is begging all day for something to eat  I'm going out of my mind soon, hehe........


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Three times a day or more. Since they're so tiny, I want to keep their sugar up, and it really helps to do training many times a day


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Less treats,make dex eat,more of his kibbles so I only give a couple little star cheddar treats after he does his business outside or inside on the pad. And I give them both a treat of zukes peanut butter flag when ita before bedtime as a small treat so they can sleep  so far this routine has worked for me. KC however eats her kibbles like treats whenever she wants so she gets less and doesn't care if Dex gets a treat while she's off doing something else yay. But when it comes to giving one a bully or nylabone or pigs ears...they get jealous so I have to give two at a time of whatever but it has to be the same lol


Giving two works for you? Not for these two 
They got into a full on fight over a pig ear about a half hour ago. I picked up both the pig ears and put them away, and I noticed that this whole week they've only been chewing on one pig ear, lol. There was another sitting right beside it and they both want THAT one.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs.J. said:


> Giving two works for you? Not for these two
> They got into a full on fight over a pig ear about a half hour ago. I picked up both the pig ears and put them away, and I noticed that this whole week they've only been chewing on one pig ear, lol. There was another sitting right beside it and they both want THAT one.


Just like kids! They both want to play with the same toy! At the same time!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Ahhhhh...he is begging all day for something to eat  I'm going out of my mind soon, hehe........


Angel is like that! He will eat all day if I let him! I am always getting onto hubby because he will always give them treats. I keep slices of apples, sometimes pears, carrots and even celery for him. Also, I make most of their treats, that way I can make them, small and thin! 

My DIL puts her dogs' food for the day in a container, one for each, and uses that for treats occasionally though out the day. They also get other types of treats. But she will actually calculate how much overall they should eat and makes sure their allowance doesn't exceed that!! 

I am not that diligent or organized! But I already had one chi, years ago, that was obese. I am going to make sure Angel doesn't get the same way!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ugh yeah...I agree Angel. My Baby is not getting fat eighter. I think that is animal abuse actually


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.J. said:


> Giving two works for you? Not for these two
> They got into a full on fight over a pig ear about a half hour ago. I picked up both the pig ears and put them away, and I noticed that this whole week they've only been chewing on one pig ear, lol. There was another sitting right beside it and they both want THAT one.


aw ashley  i think they have a mutual agreement with each other and signed a contract with their paws :coolwink:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie gets a treat when we leave the house and sometimes in the morning if she isn't interested in eating anything. She gets physically ill if she doesn't snack constantly and will sometimes just not eat and then throw up bile for quite awhile. We only feed small, "healthy" treats which are usually dehydrated meats. Our new addition to the treat rotation is the new Orijen dehydrated treats! 

I should add that there are no weight concerns with her at all and she eats her meals no problem, otherwise we would reconsider treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Usually a little bite of what I'm eating (if it's healthy...) and he gets his bully stick when I take showers.

Also should add, his weight is good and he eats like a hog when it's meal time.


----------



## bgmacaw (Mar 24, 2012)

We give treats only for training rewards. Typically these are high end store bought treats that have been cut into quarters or smaller or tiny bits of cheese or chicken. We normally do one or two training sessions a day of about 15-30 minutes. She isn't treated for every behavior, they're just delivered randomly or to help encourage new behaviors. It probably breaks down to about 5-10 treats total.

Since we also have cats, we sometimes give her a couple of cat treats to keep things "fair".


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

The only time Jaxx gets treats is when we are working on training. I usually use Ziwipeak treats and tear one treat into tiny little pieces.
Every once in a while I do give Jaxx dried beef liver in his holee ball if he is really hyper and I am busy. This doesn't happen often though because usually if he is very hyper I will take him for a walk. He loves dried beef liver in his holee ball though.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

No treats here untill in the evenning after they have ate there meals for the day. If we go to town then they will get a treat while we are gone.


----------

